# When did your toddler's 2 year molars come in?



## Nosy (Feb 23, 2004)

What's the earliest anyone has had them come in? DS is chewing on his hands and cranky all night for the past 2 nights, but all he has left to cut are the 2 year molars. He's 19.5 months...could it be the 2 year molars already? The first set of molars was really painful, so I'm really not looking forward to the 2 year set.


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

My oldest got hers at around 27 months or so.

I'm sure its possible your dc is getting some molars in. Maybe they're just starting to push their way up, and thats causing some discomfort?


----------



## Attila the Honey (Mar 15, 2003)

My dd has her top ones, and she's going to be 2 in 3 weeks. I have no idea how long she's had them, I just noticed them last week! Compared to some of her other teeth, these came in very easily.

I don't think 19.5 months sounds too young, that's probably exactly what is going on. (I don't think my dd had all her other teeth by 19.5 months, so it sounds like your ds was on the early side for the other teeth too?)


----------



## amybw (Jul 12, 2004)

Could be...
My son chews on his finger at the back of his mouth all day. I can feel it flattening out and a rough spot back there.
He always has slobber running down his arm, poor little guy.He is 21 mths.
He has gotten all except his first 4 teeth early it seems.









Amy


----------



## Destinye (Aug 27, 2003)

My DD started that age exactly she is 21 months next week, born 1/19 and has finally got one through now and another coming through on the bottom and I think the top ones are on their way too - can we say CRANKY !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Destinye (Aug 27, 2003)

Forgot to say homeopathy has helped a lot (and also think thats why she got all her teeth early as my homeopath gave her a remedy that happened to be for delayed teething and boom teeth sprouting everywhere!) but for the actually teething lately have used Chamomilla as major screaming tantrums went along with this - oh joy (or Hylands teething tabs occasionally too).


----------



## lisac77 (May 27, 2005)

My son is 28 months. His top two 2 year molars came through a couple of days ago, now he's working on the bottom two. It's been awful, he's not sleeping well and cries hysterically for up to an hour at night. My poor husband is at his wit's end (he puts him to bed, because I work until 11:00 PM).

It's quite possible that your child is getting her 2 year molars... in my opinion, the earlier, the better!


----------



## Destinye (Aug 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lisac77*
My son is 28 months. His top two 2 year molars came through a couple of days ago, now he's working on the bottom two. It's been awful, he's not sleeping well and cries hysterically for up to an hour at night. My poor husband is at his wit's end (he puts him to bed, because I work until 11:00 PM).

It's quite possible that your child is getting her 2 year molars... in my opinion, the earlier, the better!

Really the Chamomilla (homeopathy not tea) works wonders on DD for this!!


----------



## ShadowMom (Jun 25, 2004)

My DS got his 2-year molars in a few months ago... I don't remember exactly when, but it was probably around your DS' age.

When they're all in, you can feel smug and satisfied hearing everyone else talk about their teething issues... does that help any?


----------

